# Ronnie Coleman June 2010



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2010)

*Ronnie Coleman June 2010

*




YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Perdido (Jul 2, 2010)

He looks like about 350lbs


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 3, 2010)

The only thing I like about Coleman is the way he trains.


----------



## stylus187 (Jul 3, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> The only thing I like about Coleman is the way he trains.


He looks to damn puffy! he has ruined his physique. just my opinion. hgh gut.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 3, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> He looks to damn puffy! he has ruined his physique. just my opinion. hgh gut.



I don't disagree with you? His physique is the results of his genetics and the drugs he takes, not his training.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> His physique are the result of the drugs he takes and his methodologies of training, and then his genes.



fixed.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> fixed.



I disagree, have you seen Jay Cutler training? Compare the weight Cutler moves around compared to Coleman. There's no comparison, Coleman moves heavy weight, even for his size, and Cutler doesn't. There physiques, Coleman in the past and Jay currently are basically the same yet their training styles are completely different. The two things they have in common, lots of drugs and great genetics. Like Cutler said in one of his videos, it's not a powerlifting competition, but I bet you would never hear Coleman saying some pussy shit like that, because he obviously likes the challenge of lifting heavy.


----------



## Deeznuts (Jul 3, 2010)

Ronnie Coleman will never compete again.

I'm a fan, but he should just hang up the trunks.

I imagine all the hype behind his "Olympia" comeback is geared at keeping the BSN contract rolling. If he does compete i'm afraid he will ruin his legacy by placing out of the top 10.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2010)

Deeznuts said:


> Ronnie Coleman will never compete again.
> 
> I'm a fan, but he should just hang up the trunks.
> 
> I imagine all the hype behind his "Olympia" comeback is geared at keeping the BSN contract rolling. If he does compete i'm afraid he will ruin his legacy by placing out of the top 10.



I agree; his phsyique is more science fiction than a good representative of bbing. This kind of reminds me of Levrone's "comeback"...so whatever happened to him?


----------



## Deeznuts (Jul 7, 2010)

Levrone is currently plugging his site -levrone.com (The Levrone Report), putting his body through several "fitness" transformations. The genetics are still there and his workouts are interesting to say the least. All transformations are done all natural. This also lead to him promoting his own NO formual - also available on the site.

Kevin Levrone could easily compete again if he wanted to. Ronnie's days, however, are numbered.

My bet is we will never see either one compete again. Same may sadly go for my brother in shortness - Lee Priest.


----------

